# Hamburgers meatloaf style?



## giggler (Jul 3, 2016)

I am tired of Regular Hamburgers.

I read a recipe of like hamburgers patties with all the stuff  you put into a meat loaf, but then formed into patties..bread crumbs,veggies, ketchup...

will a thick meatloaf Hamburger patties stand up on the grill?

Thanks, Eric Austin Tx.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 3, 2016)

If you don't make them too moist they should. Maybe you can start them by placing a sheet of foil with holes in it on your grill, let them form a crust and bond together, then remove the foil and finish them on the grill..


----------



## CraigC (Jul 3, 2016)

giggler said:


> I am tired of Regular Hamburgers.
> 
> I read a recipe of like hamburgers patties with all the stuff  you put into a meat loaf, but then formed into patties..bread crumbs,veggies, ketchup...
> 
> ...



Yes. I use the same recipe for meatball sliders that I use for regular meatballs. You could use a Salisbury steak recipe and do them on the grill as well. Meatloaf sliders/burgers will work too.


----------



## lyndalou (Jul 5, 2016)

I like my burger seasoned with just salt and pepper,then grilled to medium. I never get tired of them. To each his own, I say.


----------



## Addie (Jul 5, 2016)

I make the most tender and juicy meatballs. And I use that same recipe for hamburgers. I make sure I add milk to the meat. The enzymes in the milk act as a tenderizer for the meat.


----------

